# HSUS in Texas



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

TX-RPOA E-News
> > >From RPOA Texas Outreach and
> > Responsible Pet Owners Alliance
> > Crossposting is encouraged.
> > September 2, 2012
> >
> > WANTED: Brave individuals to represent all Texas dog and cat breeders by
serving as plaintiffs and/or witnesses for RPOA's Lawsuit against HB 1451, the
HSUS Pet Elimination Bill. We hope to at least slow this insane process or end
it before it can accomplish the intended goals of literally putting all honest
and caring breeders out of business in Texas.
> >
> > Our lawsuit is written and ready to file, but we have no plaintiffs to
> > provide legal "standing" and prevent dismissal by the court. Our attorney
has been on retainer for the past year while the HB 1451 Rules and
> > a Checklist for Breeders have been written and approved by Texas Department
of Licensing & Regulation. It has been a long grueling process with HSUS and
their Texas "lapdog," Texas Humane Legislation Network, yapping at their heels
at every meeting - complaining that USDA regulations and the Penalty Matrix are
not strict enough. You can bet the farm that they'll be back at the legislature
in January. To these extremists, there's no such thing as a "responsible"
breeder as they consider all breeders to be "puppy mills, kitty mills or bird
mills."
> >
> > The only document that hasn't been approved is the disturbing Penalty Matrix
for regulation violations that we sent out yesterday to E-News subscribers. Just
wait until TDLR drops the other foot because the license fees and fines must
cover all administrative and enforcement costs per the new law! Because of the
discretionary way this is outlined, the inspector has the
> > power to decide what is proper and what is in violation.
> >
> > This is a reality that has been ignored by hopefuls, persons wanting to do
> > the right thing. By being licensed they will allow TDLR, possibly
> > represented by a third party, to totally control all aspects of an honest
> > sincere breeder's life. Inspectors will make unannounced inspections and
> > all the Rules can be changed at any time.
> >
> > For starters, TDLR has lowered the bar to be licensed simply to get all dog
> > and cat breeders in the computer system. Then there's no way out.
> > Obviously no breeder can survive this carefully planned breeder eradication.
> >
> > RPOA will pay all expenses for plaintiffs and witnesses who will have to
make a couple of trips to Austin to testify. We hope breeders will give
> > this serious consideration as RPOA's hands are tied without them. We've
> > done our part and it's now up to the dog and cat breeding community to do
> > their part. Contact us at
http://us.mc1410.mail.yahoo.com/mc/[email protected] [email protected]
>
> if you are interested.
>


----------

